# Project: VR6 Turbo



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

And so it begins.

Last year I found and bought a VR6 block and head complete with the intention of stripping, rebuilding and turbo'ing.

Space was at a premium as we were living in a flat at the time so I had to store it at my parents, but now we've settled in to our new house and I finally have space, the project can commence and today I picked it up and brought it home 

First will be stripping down the head completely and sending it for an acid dip/clean and skim if needed.

I'm not rushing this but will update here as and when I do anything, it'll be good to keep as a record for myself and anyone that's interested.

It's not going to be a big/stupid power engine, my intention is for it to look as 'factory' as possible and drive that way too. No bling, no shiny bits. So, power wise I have a figure in my head of 400 (ish) I'll be happy with.

First pic..


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Ooooooh ooo ooo

Juicy! Love an engine rebuild. Hope you were lucky enough to find a engine with a forged crank?

Ps. Will you be using a thicker head gasket spacer or custom pistons?


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

ianpgonzaga said:


> Ooooooh ooo ooo
> 
> Juicy! Love an engine rebuild. Hope you were lucky enough to find a engine with a forged crank?
> 
> Ps. Will you be using a thicker head gasket spacer or custom pistons?


I'll let you know when I get to the crank. Thicker head gasket. I've got it already, going for a cr of 9.2:1


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Perfect!










Let the build - begin :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Looking forward to this 

What do you mean by forged crank? Do some engines have it and some don't? Is it pot luck?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

It's been found that (generally) mk4 engines have forged cranks and Mk5 gen engines are cast.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Started stripping the head this morning..

Everything out.. ready for cleaning and a light skim if needed.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Make sure you don't let the little bullets go missing! LOL

Such a cool design head when you open it up.

Oh yeah. Try avoid skimming the head - it'll only increase your target CR (hopefully not by much if you do need to)

Will you port the head at all?


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

I don't mind the cr being raised a little if it does need a light skim, I'm not going to be running big boost.

lol..yep.. the collets are hiding safely under the valve springs.. 

Yes, going to look a matching the ports while its all off, not fussed about the size of them, but want a nice smooth airflow through them.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

It takes so long [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Not a massive update... had the head in a machine shop to give it a good clean up and reface the surface.

Still need to clean up the valves, match the exhaust ports to the new manifold and the put it all back together.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

barry_m2 said:


> , match the exhaust ports to the new manifold


Make sure you leave a step and not completely match them flush to prevent reversion


----------



## Rene Pogel (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks for posting this Barry, really looking forward to seeing the build. A 3.2 turbo seems to give the best of all worlds - adjustable power, and 6 cylinders!

I read somewhere that the ideal combination is a 2.8 liter engine block with a 3.2 liter crank, giving 3 liters total and thicker cylinder walls, don't know if this is common. But as you're not going for silly boost, what you have should work out fine.

I see that both single and dual turbo manifolds are available. I guess the advantage of the dual would be that smaller turbos can be used which might spool up faster. Have you sourced the exhaust manifold yet? Here's a dual: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Cast-Iron-TWIN ... 1762693099

What will you do for engine management software? Is an off the shelf solution available?

Good luck with the build, please keep posting the pics,

RP


----------



## Rene Pogel (Aug 27, 2015)

Oh, and do you have a budget in mind for the project? I often find that the universal rule of project budgeting kicks in:

"The first 80% of any project takes 80% of the budget,
The remaining 20% then takes the other 80% of the budget..."

RP


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Little update...

Been out this afternoon putting the valves back in. A couple of the cam followers appear to have a bit of pitting on them, so going to replace them I think. But the head it now ready for the cams (still trying to decide if I should stay stock or go from some 268 ones?).

Valves and springs back in, followers going on..









Underside of the head looking all nice and shiny..









The adaptor plate for the VR6 block arrived at the weekend, so I have now finally been able to get it on the engine stand, so I can get on and strip it down now..


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Rene Pogel said:


> What will you do for engine management software? Is an off the shelf solution available?
> 
> Good luck with the build, please keep posting the pics,
> 
> RP


Not sure yet, I'll tackle that one when I get that far along. 



Rene Pogel said:


> Oh, and do you have a budget in mind for the project? I often find that the universal rule of project budgeting kicks in:
> 
> "The first 80% of any project takes 80% of the budget,
> The remaining 20% then takes the other 80% of the budget..."
> ...


No budget in mind at all, it's only parts I'm paying for, and looking at it the biggest expense is going to be the turbo it's self. Then other bits like intercooler/chargecooler (haven't decided which yet) etc...


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

In your last photo, on the back of the block - is the timing chain doubled? Or is that just the camera angle?

Good to see it going back together


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

How thick is your decompression plate and what is the target compression with it in??


----------



## Rene Pogel (Aug 27, 2015)

When it comes to buying the turbo, why not go for a used one and rebuild it?

I also have a Toy-ota 2.2 diesel Avensis - nastiest car on earth, *everything* has gone wrong with it. Including, of course, the turbo (it already had a complete new engine).

A turbo from Toyota was in the region of 3,000 Euros here. I found a rebuild kit for about 350 Euros, it worked fine.

Thanks for posting the pics!

RP


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> In your last photo, on the back of the block - is the timing chain doubled? Or is that just the camera angle?
> 
> Good to see it going back together


That's just because they're not connected to anything. It would be going over the cam sprockets. Although there are two chains. One lower and one upper. I'll get a pic when I take the cover off.

Well, the head is back together now, but now the engine needs to come apart, sump off, pistons out, check them over, replace the bearing etc...


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

IPG3.6 said:


> How thick is your decompression plate and what is the target compression with it in??


2.65mm, should give me 9.2:1 compression.


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Very interested to see how you get along with this!

Have some good friends running decomp'd/charged mk4 R32's and they are very impressive.
Some of them are mid way through swapping to turbo too


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> In your last photo, on the back of the block - is the timing chain doubled? Or is that just the camera angle?
> 
> Good to see it going back together


Cover off... just imagine the two rubber mallets are the cams :lol:


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Haha very realistic


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

yep best to change all that out for new at this stage that's for sure!

Got your Cam locking tool all good to go? AKA 4mm flat bar from your local hardware store? haha


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

IPG3.6 said:


> yep best to change all that out for new at this stage that's for sure!
> 
> Got your Cam locking tool all good to go? AKA 4mm flat bar from your local hardware store? haha


Yep, got the bar  Got to head to Audi soon with my list of parts needed... this will be a big expense I think! :?


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

See now, I'd swap my TFSI for something like this all day long, I'm stuck in the 90's pre-electronic crap era :lol:


----------



## Rene Pogel (Aug 27, 2015)

Hey Barry,

You could have saved yourself loads of time and money by buying one of these turbo kits: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Universal-Ca ... 1763a512f8

Fit two, and lose even more power :lol:

RP


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Having spied your photo in another post something tells me this is coming along nicely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Really, what post would that be??? :?:

To be honest I've not done a massive amount other than taking things apart. I have now got a list of prices from Audi of the parts I need, so going to pop in this week and order them (cam chains, guides etc..) so then at least I can get the engine back together.

Once it's back together I can then look at what inlet I'm going to go for and just as important, if not more, which turbo. I have a couple in mind. Then once those two are decided, I'm going to have to get custom oil and coolant lines made (as standard looking as possible) and try and hide them as best I can.

There was a post recently on one of the Facebook groups of a VR6 turbo conversion, actually, twin turbo, and it's looks absolutely amazing, like it's come straight out of the Audi factory, which is the look I really want.

There will more meaningful updates soon, I promise, I just keep finding other things to do to the car (and the Roadster I recently bought). Got a TTRS rear bumper going on soon, still need to fit the control module for the Xenon headlights as I didn't realise it didn't have one fitted (done before I bought it). I also need to change the thermostat on it as it doesn't get up to full temp... this may be a job tomorrow if its not too cold... Plus I want to fit cruise control to the Roadster, and recently found an Audi Sport rear spoiler.

I know I shouldn't be giving myself all these extra jobs, but I just can't help it :lol:


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

It was the RS bumper that made me think you moved on a fair bit more. 
Got me logging back into Facebook to search groups for the mentioned Twin Turbo now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Ah, no, it came up at too good a price to refuse and they don't come up for sale that often, especially in the right colour too! So I had to go for it.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Wouldn't be this twin turbo setup @barry?

Etuners Audi TT Bi-Turbo 
-----------------------
An update on our Audi R30 VR6 build.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

IPG3.6 said:


> Wouldn't be this twin turbo setup @barry?
> 
> Etuners Audi TT Bi-Turbo
> -----------------------
> An update on our Audi R30 VR6 build.


That's it. I think it looks awesome, so clean, factory looking


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Finally ordered half my shopping list of stock Audi parts to allow me to (almost) finish the engine internals... just a few uprated bolts to find and buy now (con rod, crank and head stud conversion).

Wallet is now £800 lighter :lol: and I still have to decide on a turbo and inlet manifold, and if I'm going to go intercooler or charge cooler


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Exciting news, what parts did you order or of interest?


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> Exciting news, what parts did you order or of interest?


Cam chains, chain guides & tensioners, various oil seals & sealants, manifold studs & nuts, gaskets... and one thing non-engine related which was £150 on it's own (TTRS bumper exhaust trim), so really the bill was only £650 on engine parts 

Really looking forward to this engine build, not done one for a few years now.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Make sure you get lots of photos


----------



## PilotOfSorts (Oct 29, 2020)

In terms of an idea for your Turbo, have you had a thought about using the same design concept that went into the Clubsport Turbo? By using a single turbo and then an electrically driven compressor + 48v battery. This type of setup i think can now be found in a few tdi Audi's which would mean you might be able to keep that OEM look?

The compressor only runs at lower rpm engine speeds to keep the boost throughout the Rev range, and to keep the feel of the V6!

The part number for the electric compressor is: 057145601D however I am sure that if you found a car thats going for scrap, you could find the whole turbo compressor intercooler battery setup(?)


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Interesting thought about the electric compressor. Im swaying more towards fitting a air to water charge cooler rather than an intercooler to give it a really short turbo to inlet run. That will give it a faster response when hitting the accelerator.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Main bolts and Rod bolts arrived this morning and going in to the parts box until the bits from Audi are ready to collect..

I was contemplating using standard head bolts, but think now I'm going to go for the ARP head stud conversion for the peace of mind they are stronger, and can be re-used if I need to pull the head.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

They are strange looking bolts!


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Few more goodies just collected from my local Audi dealer. This little lot should allow me to get the main block back together and ready for the head to go on  ... saying that, it's about 1degC in my workshop at the moment, so I might wait until its a little warmer!!!


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

That should be enough to keep you busy for a while!


----------



## MugelloRS (Jul 14, 2020)

barry_m2 said:


> MT-V6 said:
> 
> 
> > Exciting news, what parts did you order or of interest?
> ...


Hey Barry,

Cool build good luck with it!

You mentioned you bought the TTRS bumper exhaust trim, what exactly is that? The black plastic valance and the chrome metal tips together? You got part numbers?

Cheers


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *barry_m2* - While you have the valve cover off, you might want to crack open the Cyclone Oil Separator (COS) and remove the diaphragm and spring from inside. Then block the outside air vent hole in the valve cover. Pick up a Toureg PCV and swap it for the TT 3.2 vent tube. One less thing you'll have to worry about later. 

I'd leave the COS in the valve cover as it will still work like a catch can and keep most of the oil/oil vapor inside the engine rather than passing it into the intake manifold.

*VR6 3.2 (BUB) PCV Diaphragm Replacement Alternative*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1965923


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks SJP, good shout, although I won't be using the standard intake manifold, so will have to look at removing it completely.

@mugelloRS - I had to buy the Chrome trim that bolts to the bumper. See the terrible zoomed in pic!

Which but do you need, the chrome trim, or the plastic diffuser?


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Just a small update.. things starting to go back together now.

I've fitted ACL Race crank bearings, King Racing con rod bearings and tightened it all down with ARP rod bolts and ARP studs and nuts for the crank.

Next steps are to spin the engine back sunny side up and fit the new chains and guides, and get the head back on.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Very nice! Crank spinning well on the new bearings??


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Good stuff. They are rated more highly than Audi OEM I assume? It would be interesting if you could get a few photos of the chain being fitted when you get around to it


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> Good stuff. They are rated more highly than Audi OEM I assume? It would be interesting if you could get a few photos of the chain being fitted when you get around to it


Yes, many of the big power VR6 motors use King and ACL bearings, they get a good review. I'm not going for big power but I want it reliable. I'll try and get pics, something I'm not so good at when I get my head buried in an engine, I just forget about it :lol:



IPG3.6 said:


> Very nice! Crank spinning well on the new bearings??


Yes, spinning nicely


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

This project has taken a bit of a back seat over the past 8 months.. I moved everything out of my workshop in the garden to knock it down and build a garden room, and moved all my stuff in to a small workshop/shed, and it just been far too cold to be out there doing anything of late.

So, I've just been trying to find bits and piece for the build. Latest editions are HPA exhaust manifold and HPA water cooled inlet manifold. This is an inlet manifold with built in charge cooler, and finished in a nice black crackle paint.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Oufffff Barry i believe thise manifolds are quite here (everything is down here in Australia but THAT my friend.... YES!). 

I love this design! What's power level is it rated to?


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

IPG3.6 said:


> Oufffff Barry i believe thise manifolds are quite here (everything is down here in Australia but THAT my friend.... YES!).
> 
> I love this design! What's power level is it rated to?


I believe they are rated up to 700bhp (ish)?

They are pretty rare in the U.K. too (HPA are a Canadian company). But I was lucky in that I found someone here who had bought and imported it, and had it sprayed too.
It’s a real work of art!!


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

barry_m2 said:


> I believe they are rated up to 700bhp (ish)?
> 
> They are pretty rare in the U.K. too (HPA are a Canadian company). But I was lucky in that I found someone here who had bought and imported it, and had it sprayed too.
> It’s a real work of art!!


plenty of bandwidth then! hehehe

looking forward to more updates!


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Inlet is an interesting choice to me.
Any reason you didn't go with a short runner?


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Barr_end said:


> Inlet is an interesting choice to me.
> Any reason you didn't go with a short runner?


This should be better than a short runner and separate charge cooler. It's actually a shorter distance from turbo outlet to inlet (at the cylinder head) than a short runner, and dont need loads of intercooler piping either.

Two of HPA's claims are...


Shortest intercooled boost track vs. typical side mount or front mount solutions means reduced throttle lag and better turbo eficiencies
Aftercool post throttle offers maxumum boost to throttle response and zero lag









Liquid Cooled Integrated Short Runner Intake Manifold


HPA's state of the art cast short runner intake manifold with integrated air-to-water intercooler brings OEM and Aftermarket one step closer together. Designed as an all-in-one unit, this intake will offer the shortest intercooled boost track possible for any FI application on the 3.2 VR6. This...




www.hpamotorsports.com


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Slow progress on the car as I've had lots of other things going on.. but today I made a start on the brakes, which have been sitting waiting for me to fit them for god knows how long now...

18z Brembo 6 pots and 350mm disks..

Also changed the front part of the wheel arch liner for the TTRS vented one. You can just make that out behind the calliper.
















Strangely they still look quite small under the 20" wheels.


----------

